# Dec 25-31 Cancun - 2 BR



## flipflops (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking for something in Cancun.
Christmas week. 

Need two separate sleeping quarters; prefer 2BR.  Larger is ok, but not smaller please. 

Thanks!


----------



## flipflops (Nov 12, 2013)

12/25-12/31/31 in Cancun would be first choice now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flexible (Nov 14, 2013)

flipflops said:


> Looking for something in Cancun.
> Christmas week.
> 
> Need two separate sleeping quarters; prefer 2BR.  Larger is ok, but not smaller please.
> ...



We probably have what you want. But I need to know:

*OCCUPANCY REQUIREMENTS:* how many people will be occupying the unit? 

*COST:* Do you intend to pay the maximum amount allowed on this forum of $100 per night plus local lodging tax which is about 22 pesos (less than $2 per bedroom per night) payable directly to the resort

*LOCATION:* are you ONLY interested in resorts along Cancun Hotel Zone? Or would Mayan Palace - KM 48 on Hwy 307 or Hotel Marina El Cid Spa & Beach Resort (19 Km South of Cancun Airport) work? For reference: KM numbers start at the water on the North side and continue South along Highway 307 to the Mexico/Belize border. Krystal resort is KM 9, La Isla Shopping Mall is KM 13, the old Hilton/now Iberostar is about KM 19


----------



## flipflops (Nov 14, 2013)

flexible said:


> We probably have what you want. But I need to know:
> 
> *OCCUPANCY REQUIREMENTS:* how many people will be occupying the unit?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. 

Four persons, no problem with the maximum. 

Prefer hotel zone but will consider extended area, most concerned with beach and relative proximity to restaurants and clubs. 

Prefer two bedroom, two bath.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

